# Taming



## dapplepigeon (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys! have two pigeons (about 7 weeks) and they still pretty scared of me. I talk to them a lot and give them lots of attention, yet they still cower from my hand. One of them lets me (occasionally) handfeed her and pet her but she runs away from my hand most of the time. How can I tame them? Any ideas? I'm afraid to get too close since it's obvious they don't like it, but that's the only way to get them used to you.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Tame them with feed-make them come to you for the feed--peanuts will spoil them--they love them


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Taming is sumed up in just getting their trust. Just ONLY feed them from your hand. They'll get used to ya. I feed my pigies twice a day and one of the times i decided to hand feed them, most of them just flew right to my hand first time. Once you can easily hand feed your birds they will trust you pretty well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

birds+me=happy said:


> * Just ONLY feed them from your hand. *


That is the BEST way to get them tame. They will learn to recognise you as their food source and it will bond them to you. They may never get real tame like * handreared babies, but you will get them as close to tame as possible.


* I do not advocate hand raising pigeons to tame them, but I have had to raise babies, due to the parents giving them up.


----------



## dapplepigeon (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok thanks! I'll try that. So instead of their feeding I should try feeding them by hand?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

dapplepigeon said:


> Ok thanks! I'll try that. So instead of their feeding I should try feeding them by hand?


Not exactly...
Instead of putting their feed out in a dish, hold the feed out in your palm until they learn to approach you and eat from your hand. 

If you can find raw spanish peanuts or peanut hearts to hold in your hand as treats, this may work even faster


----------

